# over powder wads?



## infernoboy2063 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am new to muzzleloaders. I shoot a traditional style .50 cal percussion lock. I shoot a patch and ball for fun but will be taking conicals into the woods with me this fall. Do I need a wad between the powder and conical? What are the benefits and disadvantages?

Thanks in advance,

Joe


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

You don't need one but you might get better accuracy.As always you'll just have to try it and see how it goes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Some say it helps some say it doesn't. All you can do is shot it both ways at the range.
I use dryer lint (wasp nest when I can find them.) between my load and powder.

 Al


----------

